# Where should I stay if office is at Jurong Island?



## The one from Suncity

Hi :ranger:,

I am planning to move to Singapore with my wife (no kids) from India on Local package. I will be commuting to Jurong Island. 

I can you suggest areas where I should search for place to stay. My rent budget is around S$ 1600 to 1900 per month.

Looking forward to hear from you soon, I will be flying to Singapore on 31st Aug. First 2 weeks I will be put up at company paid accomodation.


----------



## DeeGee

There are many condominiums around Jurong West area.

Shouldn't be a problem to find one near Jurong point, Chinese Garden or Lakeside.


----------



## simonsays

my 2 cents advice - get here, and then look for a place. Don't do 'long distance house search', if you are smart enough, and want to avoid promises to agents who are instant agents. 

Always look before you commit.


----------



## The one from Suncity

@ ecurelix: Thanks for the suggestion  . I was actually planning to start house hunt once I land. I was just wanted to make sure that I dont spend time searching for one in the worng areas .

@ DeeGee: Will it be possible to get a decent condo in my budget range (S$1600~S$1900) in that area.


----------



## simonsays

Have you been in Singapore ? Singapore is not that big, and even if you get a apartment in Changi, you are just looking at an hour drive at the most, or a bit more than an hour if you take other transport.

I know guys who own apartments in Total East, and working in Jurong Island. And these guys have worked in countries where 2 hour or so of commuting to work is very normal, and find the one hour journey quite ok.

Anyway, Singaporeans like to sit quite next to the work place, to save - say compared to 48 minutes, they prefer to be 24 minutes, and in this imaginary fast paced island, seems every minute counts.. Dont get into that race .. 

For the budget you specified, you will be spoilt for choices, if you are looking for 2 bedroom apartment / condos. If you are looking for 3 bedroom and larger places, then you will be on a tight budget.

if you are a morning person, and dont mind the hour (at the most) travel, you can stretch your options all the way to Bukit Timah / Bukit Batok, where you can get good apartments.


----------



## The one from Suncity

@ ecureilx: This is my first trip to Singapore. I am looking for a 2 bed room apartment/condo. I would prefer to stay somewhere that is around 30~40 mins from my workplace. 
Any idea if these apartments/condos would have some facilities for recreation (swimming pool, gym, etc..)


----------



## simonsays

Apartments - housing board, no pools, gyms.

Condos - private, and more upmarket, with security fencing, retails stores in some condos, and mostly will have a gym/pool.

As I suggested, you can look up the classified in Singapore Jobs, Property, Cars and Classifieds - ST701.com, or other classified sites, ,like 88db.com .. and have an idea. Upon landing here, drop all other extra-curricular activities, and focus on visiting as many apartments/condos as you can.


----------



## The one from Suncity

Thanks mate


----------



## globalrecruit

Anyarea near the Jurong West is an ideal area to communte to Jurong Island easily.


----------



## celes

good luck to u


----------



## teeph28

Harder to get a condo in the west within the budget you mentioned.


----------



## simonsays

teeph28 -> not so, unless somebody is hawking hyped up apartments .. 

There are loads of apartments, and the budget is not unrealistic ..


----------

